# "Raising Atlantis" Thomas Greanias ebook APRIL 2002



## OliverfromFar (Aug 14, 2016)

The book has come out in 2005, but there was a pre-version in ebook format on april 2002. Can anyone help please to find or provide the APRIL 2002 version?


----------



## oversightnl (Aug 30, 2017)

Please please, pretty please with a cherry on top, can i call shotgun here ?

I also am searching for a 2002 copy of the ebook

Thanks...


----------

